# Safest bit for pattern routing



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I love to do different designs on my cutting boards or even pattern routing some designs to fill with epoxy on table tops. These patterns tend to go across the end grain and long grain with the patterns and rounds. The standard Freud straight edge pattern routing bit is scary at times if it catches. I've seen reviews for the Big Daddy bit, but it won't fit into some of the tighter designs, and it's $150. Does anyone have any recommendations for a better bit that can transition between grain direction a little safer?


----------



## Holbren (Aug 26, 2015)

Whiteside makes a very nice pattern bit but it's expensive too, they call them the Ultimate bits. I would try any spiral flush trim bit, upcut on a router table, and you can get them in 1/8", 1/4" and 1/2" diameters. The 1/8" will have a brass rub collar and not an actual bearing but they work. The smaller the diameter the less pressure you can put on them or they will break. Keep the chatter down too because that will add to breakage.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

What Holbren said, but also look for shearing pattern bits. The cutter isn't straight up and down, which helps to stave off any catches. They aren't much more expensive than the regular. I have a couple from Infinity Tools and I know Whiteside makes some great ones as well.


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm thinking about mounting my templates to the work bench and the work piece on top. I can use my router by hand instead of the router table. Maybe that will work better for now. At least then it's a little safer for me.


----------

